# Bow eye and bow stop need help.



## justinsain1026 (Feb 8, 2015)

Trying to set my trailer up but i need to install a bow eye. Should i place it above or under the bow stop? I don't have any adjustment on this bow stop because its welded in place. The winch is in the only place it can go as well.


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 8, 2015)

Definitely above the bow stop
Tim


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 8, 2015)

Under the bow stop is the correct placement.
Have the bow stop cut off and bolt it on.


----------



## cgraham (Feb 8, 2015)

IMO should be below, you want the pressure pulling down on the boat, holding it down on the trailer.


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 8, 2015)

He can put a bow eye on that boat and the winch will be pulling down on it without moving or cutting anything.
Tim


----------



## cgraham (Feb 8, 2015)

earl60446 said:


> He can put a bow eye on that boat and the winch will be pulling down on it without moving or cutting anything.
> Tim


Good point, I see what you are talking about now! I stand corrected...


----------



## justinsain1026 (Feb 8, 2015)

How far above the bow stop do you think?


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 8, 2015)

earl60446 said:


> He can put a bow eye on that boat and the winch will be pulling down on it without moving or cutting anything.
> Tim



Except that having the eye under the stop will help keep the boat from lurching forward in the event of an emergency stop or front end accident. Somewhere here there are some pics of boats having gone up and over the stop in accidents.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 8, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > He can put a bow eye on that boat and the winch will be pulling down on it without moving or cutting anything.
> ...


+1


----------



## Blake. (Feb 8, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> Except that having the eye under the stop will help keep the boat from lurching forward in the event of an emergency stop or front end accident. Somewhere here there are some pics of bots having gone up and over the stop in accidents.



What he said


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 8, 2015)

Bow eye should go below the bow stop. When loading the boat it will load until the bow eye hits the bow STOP.

Plus as stated above, in the event of an accident it will keep from launching over the truck. 
I had a pic, but its on my old phone.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 8, 2015)

Found it.


----------



## cgraham (Feb 9, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Found it.


Now thats something you dont see everyday!


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 9, 2015)

cgraham said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Found it.
> ...



That's because most boats and trailers are set up with the eye below the stop...


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 9, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Found it.


I don't see how the picture by itself proves anything. Looks more to me like someone who did not fasten the boat down at all and then was involved in a quick stop. I do not see any damage to the pickup at all. Did you witness this incident? Winch straps and safety chains and transom straps hold boats secure to the trailer.
Tim


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey, do what ever you want. I'll bow out and let y'all have this one.


----------



## riverbud55 (Feb 10, 2015)

IMO best is under but not a right way or wrong way https://www.google.com/search?q=boat+trailer+bow+stop&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=r6bZVO7bMMrCggS8uYT4Aw&ved=0CEIQsAQ ,,, the problem with the boat over running the trailer is solved by transom straps and a safety chain on the bow that should always be used before pulling the boat from the water and not unhooked before in the water,,,, seen more then one boat sitting/laying on the ramp after busting a strap or winch malfunction


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's a similar thread that hashed this question out a bit more...hope you get it figured out.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=33877


----------



## justinsain1026 (Feb 10, 2015)

With the way this winch post is I don't see a way i can get the bow eye under the stop. I don't want to install a bow eye too low on the boat, or cut off the bow stop bracket because its welded on. I guess ill try to get the bow eye and winch strap hook as straight as possible with each other and then use an extra bow strap.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 15, 2015)

Look for a taller winch stand. I found a guy using an old boat trailer as a sign for his small motor repair shop and bought the winch stand and a few other parts for $5.00.


----------

